# I Love My Farrier !!!



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Farrier… A Delightful Job!!

Licked While Working!!Video


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

****!!


----------



## kaykat31 (Feb 15, 2009)

Lol.Thats hairlious!Cute horsey, btw!!!


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

XD
My farrier gets drooled on by 2-Pak all the time. He always jokes that 2-Pak's slobber is what keeps his hair smooth and silky. XD


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

That video is so cute and funny at the same time.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My gelding does that all the time! i feel so bad when he does! Cute video tho!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

aww thats so cute im surprised he didnt start laughing


----------



## RAQUETTE (Apr 11, 2007)

Picture Perfect said:


> That video is so cute and funny at the same time.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

that was really cute


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Loved how the farrier gave the horse some affection afterward! 

Walka tries to do that to his farrier too, but I don't let him. He's such a nosey horse I'm never sure if it will stop with just licking, or move onto "chewing" on Travis's clothes and hair!:roll:


----------



## Starlight (Dec 15, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! My old horse just wanted him to go away... she would never lick him


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Thats really sweet! :lol:


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

That was adorable. XD


----------



## Draven (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww hehe that was so cute!


----------

